# Veritas Cornering tool



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Perfect Timing and great review. I have never seen these, but this very night while building a lathe stand, I tried to round over around the corner (at the router table) on a piece of 2×6 and it both chunked out and burned it. I had to sand it to make it a little better.

I will be adding this to the arsenal. Thanks.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

ya i have seen these and always wondered.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Picked up two sets some years ago, a clone set from a bbs that realy worked well, and still does, then the Veritas set..both work like a darn..gee just realized, not a "few" years ago, I used then for porch rail roundovers on the new house..21 years ago..
From my Stanly research, looks like another design resurected for today's user and very well done as well. a bit challenging to resharpen though.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks

I've also wondered about these.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

I've had mine since about 1997. Use them constantly. Like you said much faster than setting up the router table. You just really have to pay attention to grain direction or you will screw up your edge. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great review on a nice small tool.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

got them too

and like Toolz

watch the grain direction


----------



## jerrells (Jul 3, 2010)

I have had a set for about two years and they are perfect to grap and knock off corners. I really like them. YES, grain direction will bite you so go lightly at first.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review.

How hard are they to sharpen?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

They sharpen faily well with a curved slip stone.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I might add, I have not used them on hardwood like oak but a time or 2. If I had a lot of hardwood to round off, I would probably use my router. Maybe some of the other guys have more experience with hard wood??


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for the rewiew 

Dennis


----------



## joseff (Oct 22, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I got mine about two months ago and they work fine with me. You really have to watch where you're going as to grain direction.

I've already used them on Ebony and they worked pretty well as soon as I discovered the grain direction amid the darkness of the wood.


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Not like em, but that was 15 years ago. I don't think I new about the grain direction then so will dig them out and sharpen em up. I guess starting out with the 1/16 would show you the grain issues before going w/larger sizes.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

When did you start wood working Scot? I thought you were a lifelong carpenter/woodworker? If you are going very fast where the grain switches on you, you can raise a bad sliver real quick!! I ususlly watch for grain swaps and go both ways around it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

jimp, I didn't do a very good job of answering your question about sharpening. I got the whole kit. It comes with a sort of a sanding block that you can put fine sandpaper like 600 grit to sharpen them. It has all for radii on it. I called it a slip stone, sort of forgot it has the sandpaper on it.


----------



## jimp (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks for the information about sharpening. Maybe I will try these out someday.


----------

